# Playdate Etiquette



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

This may be a silly question, but since playdates are blooming all over the forum, and Cazzie is going to his first one soon, I'm wondering....

Is there any specific etiquette for playdates, other than not letting the doggies fight or do anything else unseemly? What about goodies and food? Snacks and lunch? Toys? Do I bring Cazzie's water dish? How long do we expect to stay? Do we humans just sit back and watch the play? If there is bad behavior, do we bring crates for times out? 

Any advice is appreciated!
(Signed) Wanting to do the right thing, Suzy
(Yes, I am the type of obsessive person who wants to know what everyone else is wearing to the party before I plan on what to wear!!)


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

On playdates with my dog, I take a crate so the dog can rest if needed and I also take our own water. I use a "lixit" type bottle adapter that attaches to a water bottle for the dog. Depending on location. you may want to think about an umbrella or canopy for shade. Also take a chair for yourself.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't take toys to playdates nor do I encourage people to bring toys to the ones I host. I pick up my dogs' toys and hide them away when I have a play date at my house. Toys can be great but they have the potential for causing problems if a dog has a toy another dog wants. 
It might be a good idea to take a crate or even an ex-pen if you have one in case a pup or two need a break from the rest. A folding chair for yourself might be a good thing to throw in your car in case your host has more people than they have patio chairs.
The host will usually set the timeframe and you can always offer to bring some type of food to share and they will either say yes or no. The host will usually put out water dishes for the dogs but if you are uncofortable with that, take your own water. My girls drink bottled or filtered water so that's what I offer the dogs during our play dates. I don't like our tap water but I don't take special water for them to someone else's play date. I figure a couple hours of tap water, if that's what someone has, won't hurt them.
The main thing for you to do, and this is important......relax and have fun and TAKE A CAMERA!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> I don't take toys to playdates nor do I encourage people to bring toys to the ones I host. I pick up my dogs' toys and hide them away when I have a play date at my house. Toys can be great but they have the potential for causing problems if a dog has a toy another dog wants.
> It might be a good idea to take a crate or even an ex-pen if you have one in case a pup or two need a break from the rest. A folding chair for yourself might be a good thing to throw in your car in case your host has more people than they have patio chairs.
> The host will usually set the timeframe and you can always offer to bring some type of food to share and they will either say yes or no. The host will usually put out water dishes for the dogs but if you are uncofortable with that, take your own water. My girls drink bottled or filtered water so that's what I offer the dogs during our play dates. I don't like our tap water but I don't take special water for them to someone else's play date. I figure a couple hours of tap water, if that's what someone has, won't hurt them.
> The main thing for you to do, and this is important......relax and have fun and TAKE A CAMERA!!!!


...and charge the battery (better yet bring an extra):biggrin1:
PS-I bought some new toys to have out for the playdate last summer


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I've only been to playdates hosted by Laurie. She has always taken care of the food, bless her, and the guests usually bring something. Some guest bring people stuff and some bring goodies for the furbabies. Water bowls have always been provided, but I always have mine in the car along with their food, just in case.

If this is your first one, I would advise you to stay with your dog. It's really amazing, but you can take signals from them. They will want to test the waters, then play like mad, then take a rest, That is when we humans usually have the time to just sit and chat and have lunch. The whole day is very social for dogs and humans. The main thing is to have fun.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Suzy- bring an in n out strawberry milkshake so all the dogs follow you around- works well for me!!!

I would say bring some water, my lil girl is a water snob and prefers her own, i usually try and bring things just like if we were to go to an outing. Feel free to leave it in your car but there just in case- a crate, a towel, paper towels, our "butt" comb, a brush, etc.

I would caution toys and treats just cause you might have some dogs who have issues. But if you have them and the flow seems to be going well- why not! Just always ask their parents first since some dogs have allergies, etc.

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> my lil girl is a water snob


  I used to have one of those. Many years ago my mutt Casie would NOT drink out of a water bowl if the water had any floaties whatsoever in it from any of our other dogs drinking it. She had to have perfectly clear water. I still laugh about that so, yeah, if you have a water snob or if you're concerned about dogs sharing water dishes take your own.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Although Susan she liked your water bottle so we were good! I seriously think your DH needs to market his water bottle holder!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Although Susan she liked your water bottle so we were good! * I seriously think your DH needs to market his water bottle holder!*


I second that!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Many years ago my mutt Casie would NOT drink out of a water bowl if the water had any floaties whatsoever in it from any of our other dogs drinking it. She had to have perfectly clear water. I still laugh about that so, .


Susan, I am amazed to hear that! Benji too prefers clear water with out any floaties and has to have perfect temperature...not too warm or cold.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

suzyfrtz said:


> This may be a silly question, but since playdates are blooming all over the forum, and Cazzie is going to his first one soon, I'm wondering....
> 
> Is there any specific etiquette for playdates, other than not letting the doggies fight or do anything else unseemly? What about goodies and food? Snacks and lunch? Toys? Do I bring Cazzie's water dish? How long do we expect to stay? Do we humans just sit back and watch the play? If there is bad behavior, do we bring crates for times out?
> 
> ...


No, I wouldn't bring toys. The dogs really get along great, and I've seldom seen any 'fights'. Maybe a few bicker over who gets the first drink of water, but no real 'fights'.

As far as bringing food? We always serve lunch when we host a playdate and I don't ask people to bring food. If they ask me 'they can bring anything?". I typically tell them a dessert item if they want, but they don't have to(because we make everything else), and usually about 1/2 the guests do. So as far as bringing food or drinks, Just ask the host what they need, or if you can bring anything to help out. When I put out an email, I usually state 'food and drinks provided, just bring your pups', but there are always a few people that will insist on bringing something, and that's fine.

I have big water bowls I use for playdates, so if anything..I'd just bring a leash/harness, and maybe some treats for the car-ride? or whatever you need for the ride over.

I think playdates are a lot of fun, I've hosted about 5-6 of them so far and been to twice that. The dogs really get along great, unless its brutally HOT outside. lol I hosted a playdate last year and it was almost 100 degrees that day and the dogs all HID in the shade and didn't play much. lol I'd say the heat was the bad factor !! None of them wanted to play! They kept fighting to get inside to the AC! LOL ound: We eventually had to move the party indoors and let them RLH around my sofa! hah.

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am having a playdate when Leeann comes to visit!!! I can not wait. It should be alot of fun. I will have my camera ready but then again so will Leeann and she is much better at pics and posting then I am. I am getting things ready but I can not post it because some people might read it!!!!!!!! Hint Hint Leeann!!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I do bring my own water, but I find that the water varies so much even from town to town here (heavy minerals, etc.) and I use an RO filtration system, so it just makes it easier. Besides, only a couple of my dogs will even touch water bowls and they are usually the ones that I want to drink out of bottle to keep their faces clean. 

It's generally not a good idea to bring a toy for the dogs to have at the playdate. They usually ignore them and play with each other anyway.

If it is your first time at this particular house, I think a hostess gift is nice (for the human or for the dog). I usually bring a toy or treat for the dog to be given after we leave. Of course, a gracious host would never ask or expect it, but I just find that part to be fun. 

For me, everything else is just about the same as when we are jumping in the car and going somewhere. I keep a bag of wipes, towels, water bottle, bowl (to catch drips from bottle), poop bags! and a couple of other things.


----------

